
The Purpose Hotel: Change the World in Your Sleep - milesf
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thepurposehotel/the-purpose-hotel-change-the-world-in-your-sleep
======
milesf
Jeremy Cowart is one of those people I never heard of, until a friend of mine
sent me a link to this video: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC-
rpAkfE2I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC-rpAkfE2I)

The man is on a mission, and yet he has accomplished so much already. The
guy's much younger than me, but he's become a hero of mine.

And _this_ idea, the Purpose Hotel, is incredible! Not only do I hope it
succeeds, but I hope others will clone the idea, and continue in this vein of
social entrepreneurship.

